# Stc 1000 Inline Temp Probe?



## woodwormm (19/11/12)

ok I've been doing some searching and I'm blaming Monday morning for my poor results....

Is there a threaded temp probe out there that will suit an STC1000? looking to rig up an inline temperature monitor for the wort as it comes out of the heat exchanger

hoping to do it with a Tee piece and a simple screw in sensor probe running back to the STC? 

I know others have similar systems but i'm struggling finding the probes. Or are you using a compression fitting that fits down onto a regular 6mm probe? 

If someone can show me some pics and hopefully supply some links I'll be a happier Mondayite... 

cheers


----------



## mikec (19/11/12)

You could do something like this which is just a thermowell for a regular probe.


----------



## np1962 (19/11/12)

Loads of eBay options. 
You need a 10k NTC probe for compatability.


----------



## Truman42 (19/11/12)

Try this.

herms thead.

The fitting is a push in fitting I got from UNIVER in Dandenong South. The standard STC1000 probe fits snug in on end and the wire comes out the other end where I pushd in some nylon tube and siliconed it up to stop leaks. Then I screwed the fitting to a T piece.

It was QLDKEVS idea originally. I just used the push in fitting instead of whatever Kev used.


----------

